# Bartram Forest



## snook24 (Aug 15, 2012)

got a club down in the area but would like to go check this place out...I didnt know about it while I was at school down there or its just new so was looking to see if anyone has hunted it and how it was..dont want anyones spots just want to know how the hunting was...Pm me if you dont wanna say out in the open. Thanks


----------



## tom turkey 2x2 (Aug 16, 2012)

*bartram forest*

Are thinking this is public land?


----------



## snook24 (Aug 17, 2012)

Yea it's in the regs this year and last as bow only sign in hunt


----------



## DEERFU (Aug 17, 2012)

This has been a public hunting area for a long time. It use to be called Baldwin State Forrest. It's on my hit list this year to if I can find time. The area is split into 2 different opening dates so be careful.


----------



## snook24 (Aug 17, 2012)

Yeah I saw that thanks...I like how half is closed half the season..im in the same boat just gotta find time but hope to check it out within the next two weeks


----------



## robert carter (Aug 18, 2012)

I think ya`ll talking about two different places.


----------



## DEERFU (Aug 19, 2012)

robert carter said:


> I think ya`ll talking about two different places.



Nope, same place. Right off 441 just south of Millegeville in Baldwin Co.


----------



## snook24 (Aug 20, 2012)

Yep


----------



## BaggingBandedDrakes (Aug 26, 2012)

hunted bartram alot of last season and know that wma pretty well now. To be honest not much to see out there as far as game. Also the forestry service owns the lands and is always doing burns on the wma.


----------



## snook24 (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks for the info...that's to bad..I like that it's bow only...I'll go check it out sometime this fall


----------



## BowhuntingFanatic35 (Sep 5, 2012)

*RE: Bartram*

Unfortunately Baggingbandeddrakes is right. Forestry service does prescribed burns consistently and tears tractors throughout the property on occasion. Also some hippie runners and birdwatcher types are bound to run through the woods in front of your stand as its a popular "nature walk" area for the liberal college students and professors.


----------



## BreamReaper (Sep 6, 2012)

BaggingBandedDrakes said:


> hunted bartram alot of last season and know that wma pretty well now. To be honest not much to see out there as far as game. Also the forestry service owns the lands and is always doing burns on the wma.





BowhuntingFanatic35 said:


> Unfortunately Baggingbandeddrakes is right. Forestry service does prescribed burns consistently and tears tractors throughout the property on occasion. Also some hippie runners and birdwatcher types are bound to run through the woods in front of your stand as its a popular "nature walk" area for the liberal college students and professors.



Plenty of game out there!! Dont discourage these guys, share the wealth. Go on out there fellas big bucks, hog, turkey there, just reopened last year!!
Deerfu is right, but it was closed for several years, so now yall enjoy!


----------



## BreamReaper (Sep 6, 2012)

My friend has a 150 in bowkill mounted that came from below the big fishpond. These are just 2 ive been watching, right behind that office and jesse scott rd sign in board/map off 441s. good luck to all!


----------



## DEERFU (Sep 6, 2012)

I've seen plenty of deer on the roads surrounding the place to know they are there but the fact that it has developed walking trails bothers me a little bit.........not enough to keep me away though. Bream reaper are you hunting it this year? I like the "bow only" areas better during gun season. Little river archery area down the road is only 1200 acres but seems to get more pressure than 40,000 acre Cedar Creek during the bow season.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Sep 6, 2012)

I plan on hunting it this year was going last year but hunted some other wma's that i had not hunted in years,might go opening day was at little river last year. Be blessed and safe whoever is going saturday


----------



## DEERFU (Sep 6, 2012)

BASS1FUN said:


> I plan on hunting it this year was going last year but hunted some other wma's that i had not hunted in years,might go opening day was at little river last year. Be blessed and safe whoever is going saturday



 I'm "ALWAYS" Blessed!!!!!! Same to ya buddy and the rest of yawl that get out there Saturday morning


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 25, 2013)

Would love to see pics of any harvests from Bartram this past season.  Btw, controlled burning is EXcellent for most all wildlife.  I'm looking forward to spending some time in these woods!


----------



## mudcreek (Sep 4, 2013)

I'll be seein ya'll there


----------

